# Clipping Toe Nails...



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

I was wondering, how many of you clip your pups nails yourself?? Is is difficult to do? I watched the Vet do Sisse's twice now, and it doesn't LOOK that hard to do, but I was really worried about cutting them to short and hurting her. I know you cut to just below the "quick" (pink part on their nails) and your not suppose to cut into that area. Is this something that is easily learned??

Thanks.....


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

Just depends on the dog, does Sissie have clear or black nails? the clear once are easy Sunny have one black nail i am always nervous i will cut to far on. Actully cutting the nails isnt hard but if your dog wiggles around a lot it can be a pain if she sits still though you should proubly be able to do it.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I clip and file their nails. It's not hard for me but they're really scared about. They seem less scared if i try to not clip it so loud. So if you're scared of clipping to close, you can practice clipping a lil bit and then filing their nails. I file regardless because it HURTS when they scratch you after they had their nails cut.


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

Her nails are clear, I can see the pink parts.....We have been handling her feet all the time (as suggested by our Vet) to get her use to just having her feet touched. She doesn't care one bit if I hold her paw in my hand and play with her "toes" when she is in my lap, so maybe she would sit still pretty well. What would be a good brand of "clippers" to purchase (there goes the credit card again)!!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Can you put your baby on their backs on your lap? I find that helps too. And the best time to cut their nails is after a bath when their nails are at their softest. I can't find the one I bought but it looks like one of these:

First or Second Clipper


----------



## KathleensMaltese (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sisses Momma_@Mar 25 2005, 01:14 PM
> *Her nails are clear, I can see the pink parts.....We have been handling her feet all the time (as suggested by our Vet) to get her use to just having her feet touched.  She doesn't care one bit if I hold her paw in my hand and play with her "toes" when she is in my lap, so maybe she would sit still pretty well.  What would be a good brand of "clippers" to purchase (there goes the credit card again)!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=46296*


[/QUOTE]

http://www.hagen.com/usa/dogs/addinfo/nail...mming_guide.cfm


We use the very small clippers listed at the bottom of the page


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I am not very much help...Brinkley has to go to the vet to get his clipped-







Then we go for a walk on the concrete to help file them down.


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Mar 25 2005, 03:09 PM
> *I am not very much help...Brinkley has to go to the vet to get his clipped-
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Now THAT I can handle without fear!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I clip and file the nails myself. It is easy to learn. You just have to be careful not to go too far, because if you do they will bleed. You can buy some pads that stop the bleeding just in case.


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

I've been wondering the same thing myself, Sisse's mom. I watched the vet do it and it looked like he only clipped a miniscule little bit off Izzy's nails. I think we can do this, Sisse's mom. Oh, poor Izzy and Sisse. Haha


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Just be sure that you have some styptic powder. I had been clipping Sir N's toenails for years without incident. Then one day, he tried to push away from me just as I clipped. Only a few milimeters of his toenail was left. Blood shot out and hit the opposite wall. I held him practically upside down by that leg and grabbed the styptic powder and poured it on very, very liberally. Then I ran for a taxi to go to the vet's office. I was holding his leg up the entire time, trying to keep it above his heart. By the time we got to the vet's office, he had stopped bleeding. It took another couple of hours till I stopped crying. 

I still clip his toenails and Little C's, too. But, before we start, I always make sure that we have that styptic pwder within easy reach. That stuff WORKS let me tell you! I shudder to think of what might have happened if I hadn't had it on hand that day. 

Now, as for clipping, I've found that the easiest way for ME to do it is to sit on the floor with my legs stretched out in front of me. Then, I make them lie down on my legs, belly up, head towards my knees. With Sir N, my legs are flat on the floor, but with Little C I have to raise them up because she's so tiny. I hold their little paws VERY tightly now to try and prevent unauthorized squirming. I talk to them quietly, praising them for holding still and telling them to hold still if they try to wiggle. And, they get snuggles and treats when we are finished.


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

Most of the times, I wait until my husband is home so he can hold Paris up with his four legs and facing towards me/ back against my husband's chest (making visual sense?) IF my husband is away on tour for a while, I would tire Paris out by playing HARD with him, and then clip his nails when he's laying on his side in bed.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

It is very easy to do it yourself. I cut the nails for my dogs and cat. Sometimes it is hard when their nails are black (really good pigment) but if they are clear, it is easy to see. Hold their foot and clip. 

I find clippers like these are easiest..


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

i clip jongees nails myself at home too, i lay jongee on the floor on her side but she still gets nervous whenever i do it..

i think their nails get more transparent when they are wet after a bath so u can see where the quick is more clear and u can be more careful









make sure ur baby stays still while ur clipping


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Apr 10 2005, 08:13 PM
> *It is very easy to do it yourself.  I cut the nails for my dogs and cat.  Sometimes it is hard when their nails are black (really good pigment) but if they are clear, it is easy to see.  Hold their foot and clip.
> 
> I find clippers like these are easiest..
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I use the second one (red) in your pictures...it's the easiest I have tried.


----------



## malteseIloveI (Jul 3, 2004)

Clipping their toe nails is very easy...

if you're new to this and you're scared- don't be.. REALLY.

I was in the same position but its not scary at all... it doesnt hurt them at all if you do it right.. and if you don't do it correctly and happen to cut too past the quick (pink part) it bleeds , yes but its fine.. they might feel a teeny bit of pain but thats okay, you probably won't do it again b/c u learned.. u might have a couple accidents here and there but ever since i started clipping i have only had one accident.. and ive been clipping for maybe almost half a year.

I have this one 










from petco : link

which is recommended for maltese.. it looks intimidating at first. but it makes the whole process SO much easier.


----------

